
Apple owns every IP address that starts with 17. (17.0.0.0 - 17.255.255.255) - barredo
http://twitter.com/#!/ofsully/status/145635880693006337
======
subleq
Many companies involved in the early internet have entire /8 subnets:
[http://www.iana.org/assignments/ipv4-address-
space/ipv4-addr...](http://www.iana.org/assignments/ipv4-address-
space/ipv4-address-space.xml)

~~~
gvb
Indeed, and for a visualization, the XKCD map of the internet is the
definitive reference: <http://xkcd.com/195/>.

I've always wondered how GE got 3.0.0.0/8, ahead of BB&N (which got three /8
assignments! - 4, 8, 46), Army (6), Xerox (13), Bell Labs (12), IBM (9), DEC
(16), DoD Intel (11), US DoD (214, 215), etc.

------
cheald
Given that we're out of IPV4 addresses, it seems like some of the people
holding /8 subnets would be prime targets for reallocation, no? Surely Apple
(or GE, or Ford...) doesn't need 16 million public IPs?

